# Orchestral Notation - Sibelius *NEW COURSE* / Update



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2021)

*ORCHESTRAL NOTATION - SIBELIUS*

I'm happy to announce that my 8+ hour video course is available starting from today!

Have you ever thought about recording your composition with real orchestra?

Discover an effective and powerful system to writing scores and creating parts in Sibelius!

This saves you a lot of time in your recording session. It gives you great recording results in the end!


8+ hour course


What's in it?

* Score & Part Layout

* Mastering Keyboard Shortcuts

* Big Time Saves: 16 Sibelius-Plugins

* Stream Deck

* Note Performer

* Work Structur: MIDI -> Score

* 2 Live Scores: Have a look at my whole workflow.

* Listen & watch to the orchestra playing.

How much is it?

Complete Course: $349 Introductory Offer

Free Trial Course available!










Orchestrator and Orchestral Session Producer David Christiansen


Free Sibelius trill menu and high quality video courses. Offered by orchestrator and session producer David Christiansen known from video games and movies.




www.orchestralnotation.com


----------



## Dear Villain (Jun 11, 2021)

Good on you to create what appears to be a helpful resource for composers looking to record with orchestra. Wishing you success with your initiative.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 4, 2021)

EDIT JULY 4 2021: ORCHESTRAL NOTATION - SIBELIUS course & website is updated!

The course now is open to beginners!
Just download the 30-day trial of Sibelius and let's start.

As well in the course no there are more information on:

1. Bar number font details
2. Live Playback function
3. OVERDUB / DOUBLING strategies
4. Introduction video to Mond

http://www.orchestralnotation.com


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 6, 2022)

UPDATE:
A new chapter: *Conductor Stave - Timecode - Clicktrack *is part of http://www.orchestralnotation.com now.
I hope this chapter will be useful especially to those composers who participate in the Zürich Filmmusic Competition.


----------

